# Petshop in Prestwick



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

I decided to visit this place tonight. I knew it had abit of a bad reputation so I wasn't expecting to be impressed.
The people seem nice enough, the women who owns the shop seems to like the animals at least. However I was abit shocked at some of the reptiles they had... not to mention the other animals weren't looking very clean either. Here is a list of what I saw -
-Yemen Chameleon in with tortoises in very small, bug filled, dusty cage.
-Leopard geckos and water dragons, no water, lots of crickets, in the same cage as each other.
-Bearded Dragons, in with leopard geckos, no water no UV lighting.
-Skinks in with leopard geckos.
-Mould and faeces in ALL cages.
-One Rock python shedding with no water and mites.
-Corn snakes and milk snakes in small, water-less, very humid tubs.
-Dust pretty much consistently through out the store.
-Yemen chameleon with open wounds and crickets eating at it, no vines for it to climb.

I bought some cricket food, mentioned some of the animals weren't looking to good (they didn't seem to enthusiastic though) and left.

They wanted £90 for a half-dead corn snake, needless to say I turned it down.
So, the people mean well, but need to read and learn more about caring for ALL their animals, nothing in their looked happy or healthy. Not recommended until they clean up their act abit.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Publically naming and shaming shops is not allowed here so I've had to edit the title.


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Fangio said:


> Publically naming and shaming shops is not allowed here so I've had to edit the title.


 Sorry there. Completely forgot that rule... thanks for changing it.


----------



## alexandra (Oct 1, 2008)

I know the one. I was appalled at the state the tortoises were in and who they were housed with. I hope you didnt go into the back room where the degus, guinea pigs, rabbits etc are because the stench just about knocks you out.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

everytime i go to prestwick i keep saying to myself that i am going to go in, but its a half hour car journey and i am wayyy car sick so i keep not going in lol
we're going down on Monday though to visit a friend sooo, i shall have to mke a point of popping in there for a visit also.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

IanF94 said:


> I decided to visit this place tonight. I knew it had abit of a bad reputation so I wasn't expecting to be impressed.
> The people seem nice enough, the women who owns the shop seems to like the animals at least. However I was abit shocked at some of the reptiles they had... not to mention the other animals weren't looking very clean either. Here is a list of what I saw -
> -Yemen Chameleon in with tortoises in very small, bug filled, dusty cage.
> -Leopard geckos and water dragons, no water, lots of crickets, in the same cage as each other.
> ...


 
i disagree they mean well they have been told for years exactly what they need to do numerous complaints made to rspca and the council..

they constantly have animals with mites and no uv.. mixed species.. burns.. open wounds and eye infections... dead and dying

they say they come in that way but thats not true for every animal i have seen it go from a healthy animal to a sick one in weeks of being in that store

i simply cant go there anymore i tried to help them but like another few pet shops they do not want to listen

some do and some dont they never will


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Been in the shop plenty of times and got my YBS and leopard gecko from them, its not that I want to support the shop but I don't like to see animals kept in those conditions. I have offered to work for them for free but they refused the offer. It does make you wonder what type of people actually sell their animals to that shop though knowing what kind of condition they are going to end up in .

This pet shop has been open for a very long time and I really don't see them cleaning up there act of shutting down any time soon, I have witnessed the bad conditions they have kept their animals in and well there really is nothing much you or I can do about it besides reporting them to the council but I very much doubt they are going to do anything at all.To be honest I wouldn't like to see the shop shut down but I would like it if they cleaned up their act and cared for the animals properly.

There is no real point in me pointing out what they are doing wrong as anyone who has been in the shop will have seen all they need to.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

kaimarion said:


> Been in the shop plenty of times and got my YBS and leopard gecko from them, its not that I want to support the shop but I don't like to see animals kept in those conditions. I have offered to work for them for free but they refused the offer. It does make you wonder what type of people actually sell their animals to that shop though knowing what kind of condition they are going to end up in .
> 
> This pet shop has been open for a very long time and I really don't see them cleaning up there act of shutting down any time soon, I have witnessed the bad conditions they have kept their animals in and well there really is nothing much you or I can do about it besides reporting them to the council but I very much doubt they are going to do anything at all.To be honest I wouldn't like to see the shop shut down but I would like it if they cleaned up their act and cared for the animals properly.
> 
> There is no real point in me pointing out what they are doing wrong as anyone who has been in the shop will have seen all they need to.


 
I offered to take a few really sick animals once.. as i was broken hearted.. but realised actually whats the point.. they would only replace them with initially healthy ones who would suffer the same fate


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

i was in there yesterday and as i dont have long left on the net i composed this so its a copy/paste job:

ok, so some of the things i noticed:
*Afrock*: hiding at the back of its enclosure, at the very top of their "rack" never saw it properly - appeared to have no stuck shed - never noticed mites.
*CWD/Red Head Agamas*: 4 sub adult CWD (14-16") in an enclosure 2ft deep and 1 ft long (approx) - never saw a water container. good colour on all individuals, multiple males, smaller male had a lot of stuck shed - substrate appeared to be sawdust? Red headed agamas (Agama agama) from a different country in a different continent requiring completely different enviroments, these agamas were hiding underneath a log.
*Iguanas/Leos*: iguanas with leos? really? need i say more? no, but i will. Iguanas were all dark brown/black and a lot had stuck shed - incidentally they appeared to be cheaper than the more suitable beginner lizards, CWD - hmm. The Leopard Geckos appeared healthy in this particular enclosure, but i only saw one incidentally gorgeous albino.
*Chameleons*: i believe there are 4 yemen chameleons in one enclosure, they appeared to look ok - little dehydrated - there were an awful lot of uneaten locusts though - and i am definately not up on my chameleons.
*Chameleon/Tortoise*: Chameleon in this cage was very dark, it was scraping its eye on a piece of wood, some stuck shed skin. don't know anythign about tortoises but there didnt appear to be any food.
*Royals*: 3 baby royals in one cage, it was too low down for me to see really, royals appeared to be a decent weight actually.
*RTB#1*: rather thin, no water from what i could see (again, too low down for me((bad knees)))
*RTB#2*: seemed to have just eaten, was in shed, too low down for me again.
*Leos/Long Tailed Lizards/Anoles/House Geckos*: leos were all underweight, scarily so, some had missing tails, most had stuck shed somewhere. long tailed lizards *appeared* tyo be ok, but they were hiding mostly. Anole i saw has a broken toe and some stuck shed, very dark brown colour too. Never saw a house gecko?

there was a degu/chinchilla thing beside the reptiles, and it smelt of urine SOOOOO badly.
there was 2 parrots above this, with poo in their cages.
there was a third macaw which had poo in its cage also.
the fish room i went in then realised i dont know anything about fish keeping so left but the tanks looked a bit green.

the shop was very crowded and like a maze in parts - i really didnt like it, and i came out of there with language dirtier than their cages (and that IS saying something) flowing out of my mouth in disgust.

what a horrid little shop with such terrible conditions - and i cannot believe a place like that has not been closed down yet!!!

Erik


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah, the good old Prestwick shop AGAIN! Can I just say that the more people who report them to your local council, detailing facts and what is wrong with their practices, and HOW they are breaching the animal welfare act, the more likely something is to get done about them. 

As Sparkle said, she has tried on occasions to give them advice, which they do not heed.... Don't sit back and not report it thinking that nothing gets done, stop giving this shop your business and report them, the more people that report them, the more likely something is to be done.


----------

